# Best trick ever??!?!??!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

or.... it could be hilarious ound: ound: It's not so classy... but i nearly cried when i saw this!!







ETA: i might... or might not be planning on making this a trick of Tobi's :lol:


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

ROFL Not classy at all but hilarious! Only a guy... 

Thanks I needed a laugh.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

hahahaha!! that'll come in handy in the show ring :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I don't know whether to be offended or to roll on the floor laughing! Kind of like when my nephew at two showed his weenie to a group of relatives at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

This one (which pops up in the list after that one finishes) is pretty cool too... shows that u really can teach a dog anything if you put the effort in!

Dog Changes Volume of Bark for Snack - YouTube


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh David!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So will you be teaching Tobi to do that???

I've seen the volume barking before - it would be interesting to know how they do that.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> So will you be teaching Tobi to do that???
> 
> I've seen the volume barking before - it would be interesting to know how they do that.


I might.. but I would only use that tick for good and not evil! :lol: I'm very curious as how he shaped that behavior though... Tobi likes to roll over sometimes, i'm thinking if i just start clicking his rolling over, and then mark it with "show em' your wiener" it might work!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I might.. but I would only use that tick for good and not evil! :lol: I'm very curious as how he shaped that behavior though... Tobi likes to roll over sometimes, i'm thinking if i just start clicking his rolling over, and then mark it with "who em your wiener" it might work!!!



yes and you'd have to do it so he's only halfway rolled over.

If you weren't already dating someone I'd say it might be a good way to pick up girls


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I showed this to my husband and he said, "Only a man would teach a dog that trick!" Seriously funny!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I showed this to my husband and he said, "Only a man would teach a dog that trick!" Seriously funny!


I figured you would get a kick out of this, seeing as you have a weird sense of humor


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I showed this to my husband and he said, "Only a man would teach a dog that trick!" Seriously funny!


lol, in mans defense my GF nearly died when she saw it on tv, and about screamed "omg that's his next parlor trick"! (referring to her Tobi of course :tongue: )


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> lol, in mans defense my GF nearly died when she saw it on tv, and about screamed "omg that's his next parlor trick"! (referring to her Tobi of course :tongue: )


of course! haha

I want to see the video.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> of course! haha
> 
> I want to see the video.


I'm out of batteries! :lol:


----------

